# New Bowhunting Laws 2008



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Silly question, If there are bow hunting laws then does this mean that bowhunting is officialy legalised? I remember reading somewhere that was not the case.

Ryan


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

ASG said:


> Minimum of 95lbs for Buff, Eland, Sable, Roan.etc


What about the auntie that killed a jumbo with an 85# X Force? Again this should be done on measured KE, (i.e. you weigh the arrow and measure it's velocity with a chrony) rather than bow poundage. Will they ever get this into their collective head???



ASG said:


> Broadheads:
> ...Minimum of 2 cutting edges and minimum width of 28mm...


Are there broadheads with only one cutting surface, or is this just to make sure we don't hunt large game with Judos???


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Hunting regulations*

Do you not think a warthog deserves to be higher up in the rankings,hulle is taai fokkerkies.I also think 70 should move to 60.I have no problems with heavy arrows for hunting though.Do the clowns know anything about shot placing?Thank you Craig.
Philip Moolman


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*My personal preferences*

I suggest the following(please add or alter)

Min KE 38+ftlb :Impala,Springbuck,Blesbuck,Grey Duiker and smaller

Min KE 50+ftlb :Nyala,Red Hartebeest,Black Wildebeest,Warthog,Bushpig,Kudu cows

Min KE 60+ftlb :Kudu bulls,Roan,Waterbuck bulls,Blue wildebeest,Sable,Eland cows

Min KE 70+ftlb :Eland bulls

Min KE 80+ftlb :Buffalo cows

Min KE 90+ftlb :Giraffe and Buffalo bulls

Min KE 100+ftlb :Elephant,Hippo(I will not allow it anyway)

Philip


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

That is what I am also thinking. If a 60# bow generates sufficient KE for an Eland, then great. If an 100# 1980's wheelbow does not generate sufficient power, then it will ultimately save the hunter a lot in terms of expenses incurred as a result of a wounded animal.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Well that is it it then for the average chicks.


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Ladies bowhunters*

We surely have to accomodate them as well.Heidi,Diane,Martie and Belinda made some excellent one shot kills the past seasons.But then again THERE IS NO SUBSTITUTE FOR CORRECT SHOT PLACEMENT!
You certainly could go below my suggestions!


----------



## RUDAMANS P.S.E (Nov 9, 2007)

Hi there guys .

What realy gets up my nose , that there is some chop that know abseluty nothing about bows or even know how to shoot one calling all the shots .
Now the big question ho on god green earth is going to inforce the new law or is it just a guide line . there is a big diff in 70# at 27inch and 70# at 30 inch


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Now boys, don't shoot the bearer of bad news hey!:wink:

James. 

The auntie (Theresa Grobler) that hunted the elephant shot the thing in Zim. These new laws are for S.A only.

I've seen photo's of archers that have nailed warthogs with field points in the ear etc. I'm sure I'm not the only one that has seen these "Hero Pics" Therefore they have to include the part about 2 cutting edges and 28mm minimums so that these poepols and their actions are also covered by the new law. 

Bushcat.

Bowhunting has been legalised in most provinces by the Provincial Game Departments for a number of years already. What has never been legalised is the use of 'Mechanicals".

Philip.

I agree that some of the draw weights are a bit high and that shot placement is a key factor but we must remember that hunting is not an exact science and people are going to take chances. 
That extra momentum can be the difference between a bad wound and a good kill.

Bushkey.

Look at the bright side my friend. Just think how sexy our lady hunters are going to be with all that exercise?

I'm going to be at the PHASA convention from Sunday to Wednesday and I'll let you boys know if there are any interesting developments.
I have to sit through one of Kortbroek's speeches,test shoot a 
Krieghoff .470 NE double:tongue:, talk hunting and :darkbeer: with clients.


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

I know. Still. it doesn't change the fact that an elephant can be taken with an 80# bow. 

Re Judo points, yes, I understand. It was meant (sort of) in jest! I know there are idiots out there that will try to kill things with pure luck, but legislating against this won't stop them. They are by nature law breakers, who don't give a damn about what laws you make.


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Exactly*



RUDAMANS P.S.E said:


> Hi there guys .
> 
> What realy gets up my nose , that there is some chop that know abseluty nothing about bows or even know how to shoot one calling all the shots .
> Now the big question ho on god green earth is going to inforce the new law or is it just a guide line . there is a big diff in 70# at 27inch and 70# at 30 inch


A 70lb 27" Mathews Drenalin is defenitely not equal to a 70lb 27" PSE X-Force and so you can go on.I can assure you that the farms we hunt on will not bother about our setups.


----------



## urabus (May 22, 2006)

and factors such distance/skills....etc?????

i was speaking to one of the top female target archers at a braai a few weeks back..........i found out that her DL iirc is around 26.5" and draw weight just above 50# (she can shoot higher.....but she felt.....after 350+ arrows over the weekends at the higher# she gets too tired to shoot on mondays......and she shoots everyday.......now that's hard core )

for me it's a no brainer.......this lady shooting a kudu at 30m (she shoots apple size groupings @ 70m) VS those rambo/weekend worriors types with 70/80# bows shooting impalas @ 40/50m.......as seen on some of the "hunting" videos............there was even that infamous 100yds + shot on the springbok :thumbs_do


----------



## Oliver UK (Mar 15, 2007)

I have booked to come over in july - august to bowhunt the only animal I really want to shoot is an oryx, where does that fit in in the draw weights. Not as young as I used to be struggle to draw much over 60lbs.
Dont want to rifle hunt prefer the challenge of bowhunting plus it not legal to bowhunt in the UK


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Oryx*



Oliver UK said:


> I have booked to come over in july - august to bowhunt the only animal I really want to shoot is an oryx, where does that fit in in the draw weights. Not as young as I used to be struggle to draw much over 60lbs.
> Dont want to rifle hunt prefer the challenge of bowhunting plus it not legal to bowhunt in the UK


Oliver,
Absolutely nothing to worry about.At 60 lbs you would be able to get a clean pass through.


----------



## jeron (Sep 25, 2006)

This is interesting. I am going to SA in early July '08 and among other things am planning to hunt cape buffalo. I was under the impression that the minimums were 80# draw weight, 800gr arrow, 80ft/lbs KE. If I am reading this post correctly, the min for buffalo for '08 will be 95# draw weight? Any regs on arrow weight and KE?


----------



## RUDAMANS P.S.E (Nov 9, 2007)

Hi Jeron

What bow are u shooting , Draw lenth and what poundeg


----------



## jeron (Sep 25, 2006)

I am in the process of selecting a bow for the trip (specifically for the buffalo hunt). I am an avid elk hunter in Colorado and feel that my elk rig will be plenty for any of the plains game (switchback, 70#, 27.5").
I am in desparate need of help in selecting a bow with proper KE for buffalo - as you can see my draw length is a limitation. I do not think 90-100# draw weight will be a problem for me although I am concerned that a bow with too aggressive a cam will be tough to let down.
The pro shops that I have visited have not been very helpful - nor have the reps that I have contacted myself (specifically Mathews, Bowtech, and Hoyt). The best that they could come up with were Black Max 2 @ 80#, Guardian @ 80#, and Vulcan @ 90# - the most promising so far but concerned about the aggressive cams. PSE also has the Big 5 but as I can tell it only comes as a package - I just want the bare bow and add my own accessories.
Again, I have never had a reason before to purchase a bow like this and would greatly appreciate any suggesions.
Thanks in advance, 
Jeron


----------



## RUDAMANS P.S.E (Nov 9, 2007)

Well There Are Alot Of Good Bows On The Market To Day.
I Will Sugest U Look At 85# Xforce Becawse Of Ur Short Draw , Not The X Force 7 Dew To Draw Lenth . Do Ur Self A Favour And Go To Pse Web Page And Whatch The X Force Chalenge.
Iv Had 5 Customers That Have Hunted Buff This Year With The Same Bow .

Kind Regards Robert


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

What I would like to see is that the people with sufficient experience in hunting dangerous game (and other game) set up the laws in regards to the required minimum. Not somebody that has most likely never been ON such a hunt, let alone done it him/herself.


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

INGOZI said:


> What I would like to see is that the people with sufficient experience in hunting dangerous game (and other game) set up the laws in regards to the required minimum. Not somebody that has most likely never been ON such a hunt, let alone done it him/herself.


Agree 100%.


----------



## bowman africa (Sep 5, 2007)

100 points to you Engee. The frikkin couch potatoes in parlement are always the ones with the biggest mouthes and the smallest brains.


----------



## Balky (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi All

I'd really like to see the "New Laws" for 2008. The quoted sections from ASG's post are almost 100% the same as the KZN 2007 Bowhunting Permit conditions I recieved from them at the beginning of the year. I have tried to contact the relevant parties to see if there was any research to support these conditions for e.g.

1. Needing 7.5 g / inch (what if I want to use my 90lb elite synergy with an arrow weighing 550 gn on impala...this makes me illegal...it would seem!!!)

2. Making mechanicals illegal is also imho completely illogical. There is enough evidence around to show that there is no more chance of wounding with a mechanical than with a fixed blade, all things being equal

3. 95lb minimum for Eland & Roan...come on???

Unfortunately I dont think that these laws were made by lawmakers all by themselves. I suspect that one or maybe two Bowhunting 'experts' assisted with these recommendations. Looks like we all need to get a bit more involved

Balky


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Balky,

The proposal for the new bowhunting laws are to be based on the KZN laws.
Nothing has as yet been finalised 100%. I asked kortbroek about it yesterday and all I got for now is political spin.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

ASG said:


> Balky,
> 
> The proposal for the new bowhunting laws are to be based on the KZN laws.
> Nothing has as yet been finalised 100%. I asked kortbroek about it yesterday and all I got for now is political spin.


Craig, do me a favor. If you speak to Kortbroek again. Please tell him I say,.......aaarrrggg never mind:wink:


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Hi Bossie,

Daar was n paar interesante dinge waaroor die manne gesels het by die PHASA konferensie.

Die geweer lisensie probleeme lyk as of dit gaan beter word na April volgende jaar.
Daar kom nuwe permit en plaas regulasies wat dinge gaan verbeter of verswak as die boer net op sy gat sit.
Meeste outfitters laik nie boogjag nie omdat die kliente te stadig en te min bokke jag. (hulle hou daarvan om self met die boog te jag)
Dit lyk as of daar MISKIEN weer uitduning van olifante gaan wees. Of CITES nou daarvan hou of nie.
Ons moet maar versigtig kyk na die TOPS regulasies om seker te maak dat ons nie n bedrygde specie jag, vang of afkap nie.

Daar is nog baie goed om oor te praat en ek sal julle op hoogte hou.:wink:


----------

